# [SOLVED] Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on



## x.ipa (Nov 21, 2014)

This is my first post, so sorry if I'm not explaining myself well.

When I turn on my laptop, the screen is red and glitchy-like. I can still select to use Windows 7 as my operating system on the boot screen (the keyboard still responds fine), and then the screen returns to normal.

I have already done a scan of my laptop and nothing seems to be wrong. I haven't installed any new software or gone to any "suspicious" websites.

Here's a photo I took of the screen. I don't have a very good phone camera though, so it's difficult to see what looks like.

I'm using a Lenovo ThinkPad T510, running Windows 7.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Hi welcome to TSF 
Hook it up to an external monitor. Does it do same thing on it.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Hi there,

Yes, connect an external monitor to the VGA port of the computer and see if the same problem happens. If not, it's likely that the LCD screen is bad. If yes, then it's likely that the integrated video card is the problem. For sure, the culprit is either the LCD screen or the integrated video card.

Check Lenovo's website and see if you have warranty on the laptop. If so, send it for warranty repair. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Hi you might also try reinstalling the graphics driver to see if it helps check if your win 7 is 32 bit or 64 bit Intel HD Graphics (Integrated) Driver for Windows 7 (64-bit) and Vista (64-bit) - ThinkPad - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## x.ipa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Thank you for the suggestions.

I do not have an external monitor I can connect to, so I can't try that.

When I uninstalled my current graphics driver to install the one you linked me to, it only made the problem worse. Where before, the red screen would stop after I got to my login screen, uninstalling my graphics driver made my screen permanently red like my picture in the op.

I restored my computer and it's back to normal, but the red screen at startup still persists. I got an error message after I logged in as well, saying "System Restore did not complete successfully." This is what it says specifically. I've tried two restore points (one from Nov 19th and the other Nov 18th) and both still have the red screen at startup.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## x.ipa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

I have also updated my graphics driver, just in case. Problem still persists.

In any case, my computer seems to be working fine, I'm just worried about this screen because I don't know if it means something more serious is going on that my computer can't detect on its own.

I do have a warranty, but I would rather not have to mail my laptop, wait for them to fix the problem and have it shipped back. That would probably take 3-4 weeks, and while I can survive fine without my laptop, I'd rather not have to wait. So any suggestions on how to fix this or even just _why_ it's happening would be very appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Hi your really going to have to consider using the warranty as there appears to be some sort of failure with either the graphics chip, screen or at best the LVDS cable, none of which should be tampered with when you have a warranty. As you will void it if you do so.


----------



## x.ipa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - Red Screen when Turned on*

Thank you for responding.

This morning, my screen no longer turned red at startup. I don't know what it was I did that fixed it (I assume updating my drivers), but I'm glad it's gone.

Should it happen again I will use my warranty.

Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I am pleased to hear it, but be watchful it might be intermittent, so bears being vigilant for a bit.


----------



## x.ipa (Nov 21, 2014)

Of course. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're most welcome.


----------

